# Man caught red handed "we're just friends"



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

There have been a few threads lately of wayward spouses claiming the "we're just friends" excuse. I thought this was a good example of how insidious people can become and how blind their spouses can be.

Ryan's Roses Amanda - YouTube

Whoops, wrong section. Meant this for CWI. Oh well I'll leave it here in case anyone is interested.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Beowulf said:


> There have been a few threads lately of wayward spouses claiming the "we're just friends" excuse. I thought this was a good example of how insidious people can become and how blind their spouses can be.
> 
> Ryan's Roses Amanda - YouTube
> 
> Whoops, wrong section. Meant this for CWI. Oh well I'll leave it here in case anyone is interested.


I have a hard time buying that it's real. Why would anyone air that sh*t on the air? Why not just hang up and talk about it later.


----------

